# unterlagsscheiben übrig -wohin gehören die?



## Fluhbike (9. September 2017)

hallo zusammen
habe heute meinen hinterbau meta trail v4 2015 auseinandander genommen und wieder zusammengebaut. jetzt der klassiker: es sind zwei muttern übrig. trotz konsultation vom techbook (explosionszeichnung) von commencal weiss ich nicht wo die hin gehören. es sind nicht die scheiben welche auf die lager kommen, mit den einseitigen kanten drin. die übriggebliebenen sind komplett flach, dünner als alle anderen. durchmessermässig sind sie zu gross für die kleinen lager und zu klein für die hauptlager. zweimal dieselbe. irgendwelche ideen? danke im voraus!


----------



## xspace (10. September 2017)

Das sind doch die Spacer für den haupdrehpunkt mit den Großen lagern.

schau dir die Explosion zeichnung nochmal genau an: http://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-TRAIL-RACE-650B-ORANGE-2015/147.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (11. September 2017)

hm unten die ersatzteile nr. 8 sehen echt gleich aus. ich check mal heute abend. den main pivot hab ich auch als erstes montiert... danke schon mal


----------



## Fluhbike (11. September 2017)

leider nein. vom durchmesser her passen die nicht auf die hauptlagerachse. zu klein...


----------



## emanuel1 (12. September 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> leider nein. vom durchmesser her passen die nicht auf die hauptlagerachse. zu klein...


Schau mal nach, ob du bei der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme die Spacer  verbaut hast. Gehören bestimmt da hin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yosheslooto (23. Januar 2018)

vom durchmesser her passen die nicht auf die hauptlagerachse. zu klein...


----------



## Fluhbike (23. Januar 2018)

isch gugge mal


----------



## Fluhbike (30. Januar 2018)

habe auf der commencal webseite diese aufstellung gefunden, sehr übersichtlich wie der hinterbau zusammengehört:

https://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-TRAIL-RACE-650B-ORANGE-2015/147.html


----------

